# HTML-Input-Feld-wert einer Variable zuweisen



## realm C (6. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

Ich wollte (steht eh schon in der Überschrift^^) einn Code, der den Wert eines HTML-Inputfeldes (also das, was der Benutzer eingetragen hat) in einer Variable speichert.

ich habe folgendes probiert:


```
var user = documetn.getElementById("username").value;
```

das Problem, dass ich damit jetzt habe: wenn ich diesen Code verwende, wird das gnaze Script nicht mehr ausgeführt. Es kommt aber auch nicht zu einer Fehlermeldung!

Kann mir wer helfen?


----------



## Reitstein (6. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ohne den Rest des Codes zu sehen: es liegt zuerst einmal daran, dass Du gerne Buchstaben vertauschst, sowohl im Code ist das sichtbar als auch in Deiner Anfrage.

_documetn _? Unbekanntes Scriptobjekt!

Freundlichen Gruß


----------



## realm C (6. Oktober 2007)

danke für deine schnelle Antwort Reitstein!

das mit dem Buchstabevertauschen ist nicht das Problem; daran hab ich natürlich zuerst gedacht!

mein kompletter Code:

```
...
<html>
<head>
</head>
<body>
<script><--
function auslesen () {
    var user = document.getElementById("user_field").value;
}
//--></script>
<input type="text" name="user" id="user_field" />
<input type="button" onclick="auslesen();" value="Auslesen" />
</body>
</html>
```

LG


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. Oktober 2007)

realm C hat gesagt.:


> <--


...das Teil muss so aussehen:

```
<!--
```


----------



## Reitstein (6. Oktober 2007)

<!--  und  -->

 Die Auskommentierung von script: wirklich noch angebracht? Oder greifen wir nicht zu einem guten Teil auf Anleitungen und Lösungen zurück, die aus der Zeit stammen als uns Netscape 4.x & Konsorten noch Nerven und Zeit kosteten?

Freundlichen Gruß

Reitstein

_*"Es ist nicht die Suppe, die da vor der Verunreinigung geschützt werden muss, es gilt das Haar darin vor dem Absaufen zu bewahren."*_


----------



## realm C (6. Oktober 2007)

natürlch '<!--' - mist, schon wieder vertippt!

Auskommentieren von Code: hab ich mich auch schon gefragt, aber ich lerne Javascript aus einem Buch, und da heißt es dass es sicher nicht schadet;

aber:
hat jemand eine Idee, warum mein Code nicht funktioniert?


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. Oktober 2007)

Naja...was erwartest du denn, was dein Code tun soll?
Er speichert den Wert in einer Variablen...mehr nicht. Es passiert somit beim Klick auf den Button nichts, was man "sensorisch" bemerkt.


----------



## realm C (6. Oktober 2007)

ist ja auch nicht der ganze Code! aber ich hab den Fehler bei der Variablenzuweiseung lokalisierne können;
hat sich aber mitlerweile erledigt; ich kenn das Problem zwar immer noch nicht, aber wenn ich das Inputfeld in ein Formular mit name="formular" packe und diesen Code verwende:

```
var user = document.formular.user.value;
```
funktioniert es (ich wüsste zwar gerne, was der Fehler war, aber Hauptsache, jetzt funktioniert es^^)!

trozdem vielen Dank an alle, die sich Gedanken gemacht haben!


----------

